# Southeast Washington/Clarkston/Lewiston



## xololady (Aug 31, 2010)

I just moved to Pomeroy to a 200 acre farm with lots of room for trail hikes.


----------



## Bwana Ken (May 9, 2011)

We live up in Palouse, probably about an hour from Pomeroy. There are plenty of wide open spaces to take goats our hiking; sometimes it's in the rolling hills of the farm country and other times we take them east into Idaho to hike in the forest. The goats always have a blast no matter where we take them.

Ken


----------

